
“Rem Maps” Logo Through the Years - app4soft
http://www.remmaps.it/logo_en.htm
======
app4soft
There is also post by _Remo Madella_ [0] on _«Rem Maps»_ Facebook-page (in
Italian) with larger photo of latest maps with new logo.[1]

 _OpenOrienteering Mapper_ , mentioned in story, is fully free & open-source
desktop & mobile GIS/DTP (desktop publishing software) app for orienteering
mapping and other sorts of cartography.[2]

Also, take a look on how «REM MAPS» orienteering mapping gear has changed
through the years.[3]

[0]
[https://www.facebook.com/remo.madella](https://www.facebook.com/remo.madella)

[1]
[https://www.facebook.com/remmaps/photos/a.348636805150534/37...](https://www.facebook.com/remmaps/photos/a.348636805150534/3790765840937596/)

[2]
[https://www.openorienteering.org/apps/mapper](https://www.openorienteering.org/apps/mapper)

[3]
[http://www.remmaps.it/strumenti1_en.htm](http://www.remmaps.it/strumenti1_en.htm)

